# Radstock



## vipper (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone live in or has lived in Radstock, or has experience of the place? Me, Mrs Vipper and the little Vipper want to leave London next winter and are seriously considering this as a place to live.

Our view on the place is:
- Looks like it has good facilities.
- Countryside.
- Affordable.
- Easy commute to bath or bristol for work.
- Unpolluted.
- Decent catholic schools in the area.


----------



## Iam (Feb 12, 2006)

Is there an easy commute into Bath or Bristol anymore?


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2006)

As for transport, Radstock lost its railway station years ago, but there's a project underway to get the town reconnected to the national rail network


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 12, 2006)

I lived there for a few months and in neighbouring Peasedown St John for a couple of years...there's a few gangs of bored teenagers causing hassle but guess that's not unusual anywhere, although it has reputation for being working class. Centre of Radstock not that pleasant but outlying areas pretty and lovely to walk along old railway tracks.Buses can take a while but reasonably frequently but finish stupidly early in night and long wait for cabs and a fare of about twenty quid on weekend evenings from Bath..striking distance of lots of cool places like Cheddar and Glastonbury...


----------



## vipper (Feb 12, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Is there an easy commute into Bath or Bristol anymore?



is there an easy commute anywhere?


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 12, 2006)

The only thing I ever notice about the place is the bloody great co-op in the middle.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 12, 2006)

i was born just outside radstock and lived there for my first few years. however apart from very vague memories i'm not really much help. 

i'll point newbie towards this thread, he will have better memories.


----------



## Iam (Feb 13, 2006)

vipper said:
			
		

> is there an easy commute anywhere?



Fair point, but commuting from Radstock into Bristol would not be fun, unless you've got a bike. Otherwise it'd be...

"Gas, brake, honk. Gas, break, honk. Honk, honk, punch".


----------



## vipper (Feb 13, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Fair point, but commuting from Radstock into Bristol would not be fun, unless you've got a bike. Otherwise it'd be...
> 
> "Gas, brake, honk. Gas, break, honk. Honk, honk, punch".



I'd feel at home then, I live near Heathrow.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 13, 2006)

i used to go there a lot in the 70s...remember it as fairly dull then, maybe it has improved since then


----------



## vipper (Feb 14, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i used to go there a lot in the 70s...remember it as fairly dull then, maybe it has improved since then


 dull is good. want to bring up the little vipper away from the big city, like I was. then she can go bananas when she leaves home at 18, like I did.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 17, 2006)

vipper said:
			
		

> dull is good. want to bring up the little vipper away from the big city, like I was. then she can go bananas when she leaves home at 18, like I did.


There is another advantage, you can always meet up with the bath/bristol posse for a drink!


----------



## J77 (Feb 17, 2006)

Radstock has a giant slag heap.

Not commutable, unless you get up at the crack of dawn, or are very patient.


----------



## vipper (Feb 17, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> There is another advantage, you can always meet up with the bath/bristol posse for a drink!



a definite plus... i think


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 17, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> There is another advantage, you can always meet up with the bath/bristol posse for a drink!




like you ever make it


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 20, 2006)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> like you ever make it


true 

be there next time, honest


----------



## Zaskar (Feb 21, 2006)

One of my friends lives there and his depression has got worse since he went there.  I cant really comment as I am a big town boy.


----------



## thefuse (Mar 8, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i used to go there a lot in the 70s...remember it as fairly dull then, maybe it has improved since then


no its still dull. you havent missed anything


----------

